# i'm new here and i'm in despair!



## Eleanor ace

Welcome to BnB :). I'm sorry you've had such heartbreak so far and I hope that your journey to meeting your child (via surrogacy or adoption) is almost over :hugs:


----------



## TTC First

You can only do what is in your heart and what makes one person happy may not make you happy. Think about what you really want and do what is best for you. I just wish all the bio parents I deal with were as caring and committed to parenting as you seem to be.


----------

